# cruze shut off



## majesty6 (Aug 9, 2015)

Has anyone had a problem with cruze shutting off or not starting after fueling up?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Are you leaving it running while putting gas in it? Don't do that.


----------



## majesty6 (Aug 9, 2015)

No I never leave it running


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This points to a faulty main fuel pump. My wife's Intrepid did this until the fuel pump finally failed.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Fuel pump would do it more often than just when filling the tank. I think this would point to a a bad purge valve solenoid flooding the intake manifold with fumes from the charcoal canister when the tank is filled.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

majesty6 said:


> Has anyone had a problem with cruze shutting off or not starting after fueling up?


Hi Majesty6, 

We apologize for the unexpected concerns, and we would be more than happy to look into this further. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. We can certainly reach out to the dealership on your behalf if necessary. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Fuel pump would do it more often than just when filling the tank. I think this would point to a a bad purge valve solenoid flooding the intake manifold with fumes from the charcoal canister when the tank is filled.


I have also seen this with flex fuel cars, it wont start after filling the tank if the ethanol sensor is bad. Guess that is one advantage of the cruze not being a true flex fuel.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Do you just bump the pump to the nearest $$ when it shuts off or are you squeezing fuel in to the very brim?

As stated, some cars, if continually filled to the brim, will flood their evap lines and anything between the tank and purge system.
This will indeed make hard starting and sometimes stall out after a startup……the engine is receiving fuel from the injectors and the vacuum lines…..drowns it.

If however, you don't top it off then it points to a purge system failure as jblackburn responded.

Rob


----------



## Sheenat3 (Aug 12, 2015)

My cruze is doing the exact same thing. I have sit there rev the engine before pulling of from the pump


----------



## Sheenat3 (Aug 12, 2015)

majesty6 said:


> Has anyone had a problem with cruze shutting off or not starting after fueling up?


Yes I thought I was the only one


----------

